# Aggressive Dogs and Women



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

A writer friend of mine who has a PhD and doesn't take guff from anyone recently posted this on her timeline. You can imagine the comments it garnered. The first was 'is he an incel?' Mine was 'sounds like a potential rapist'. Hmmm... 🤣

Have removed the poor, insecure child-man's name, in case he gets upset. Oh, and notice how he capitalizes Man, He, etc. Hmm...narcissist tendencies, ya think?


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

Jesus Christ! I've never wanted a man more....  

Juno keeps my entire space warm, not just my womb 🤣










Frightening that there are people out there that think like that... I agree wholeheartedly with your conclusion!!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Well. Huh. I don’t even know…

(The wife of a fairly prominent outdoors guy I met recently posted on Insta that people are upset when she pulls their young children on winter camping trips instead of him - I said, yeah, well you shouldn’t be because your uterus might fall out…I hear that can happen! 😂🙄)

People who post things like what that guy said about dogs simultaneously enrage and scare me.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Wow, what a way to announce to the world that you’re an insecure little man, desperate to be seen as masculine. A guy women want no part of who blames the dog.

A real man would not feel the need to compete with a dog.😜


----------



## Pemi (3 mo ago)

Seriously though, I've seen this attitude in certain men I've encountered. They are intimidated and want to quash a woman with powerful dogs. They aren't as explicit as this guy, but this is exactly what they are thinking. Get yourself a "real" man (like us) or we'll have to keep you in check! My dogs are exactly what a good working dog should be- balanced and appropriately aloof with strangers- but they look the part, and people have literally told me that such a small "girl" (I am not under 18 or even in my 20s but... yeah) should have such powerful dogs.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I have 2 German Shepherds because I'm compensating....


----------



## WVNed (4 mo ago)

LOL








Totally secure people here


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Huh, not only does the man I've been married to (for 31 years today) like my German Shepherd and American Pit Bull Terrier, he actually knows how to _spell _German Shep*herd*.

I wonder what this guy would think of my Standard Poodle? He certainly thinks he's a lap dog... 

2022-9-8 Dogs DSC_6634 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Well, I did say I would never date a guy I couldn't take in a fight. 🤣 🤣

Unfortunately for this guy, I like my men intelligent and capable.
Men who seek to define women are too threatened by strong women to ever get one. And men who make statements of this manner are simply boys who will never achieve anything without tearing someone else down to do so. They never learn to stand on their own.


----------



## Cooper45 (3 mo ago)

LeoRose said:


> Huh, not only does the man I've been married to (for 31 years today) like my German Shepherd and American Pit Bull Terrier, he actually knows how to _spell _German Shep*herd*.
> 
> I wonder what this guy would think of my Standard Poodle? He certainly thinks he's a lap dog...
> 
> 2022-9-8 Dogs DSC_6634 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr


Your poodle is gorgeous!


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

think I'll stick with the dog...


----------



## alwaysGSD (6 mo ago)

If that letter was printed and taped to his head, he'd never get the chance to show a woman what he would do with that "warm space". What a jerk. I would love to have my GSD show him how to spell Shepherd. It's a spelling lesson he'd never forget LOL!


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow not sure how to even respond to that nonsense other than just get one of each…just be warned the lap dog will bite your ankles off!!!


----------



## alwaysGSD (6 mo ago)

LOL people! I'm definitely home! Nothing like this German Shepherd Forum. You guys are the best!


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Cooper45 said:


> Your poodle is gorgeous!


Thank you. I hadn't groomed a Poodle in thirty years when I got him. It's been a learning curve for both of us.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

That was written by an 'animale', not a man.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

You did a good job!
My mom's last dog was a black mini that I picked out for her. Now that she's gone, he's living the good life out in the mountains of B.C.! A lot of people mistakenly think these dogs are wimps - far from it! He alerted his new owners to a bear raiding their chicken coop last winter! 😮 


Shadow, the day Mom came to take him home: He'd just had his first clip.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

LeoRose said:


> he actually knows how to _spell _German Shep*herd*.


😂


----------



## pebble41 (May 17, 2021)

There are some weird people on the internet.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

pebble41 said:


> There are some weird people on the internet.


We're ok.


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Wow! I guess I’m needing some serious womb-warming, considering both a ShepARD and Rottweiler live in my house. I’m so very glad this man(child) alerted me to my predicament! Oh the horror!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's the thing about those "protective breeds" who live with single women: they _know_ the character of every potential romantic partner the instant they meet that person. If you're a jerk with bad intentions, they know. If you're a cheater or a liar, they know that too. If you're a dangerous person with a controlling, violent personality, the dog already sensed it before you even walked through the door. You can't trick them, deceive them, or bribe them out of that knowledge, either. So guys like the author of this missive.... you can bet they react to him for a reason.

When I was single, I was very clear that any man I dated had to be capable of persuading my doberman to like him. She had infallible ability to discern men's character -- I believed her when she growled and wanted them out of the house because she ALWAYS turned out to be right about them. They couldn't trick her because she saw right through them to know who they really were. If you failed the dog test, there was nothing more to discuss---BYE! The moment she met the man who would become DH, on our very first date she turned into a wiggly, happy puddle of joy upon meeting him. She told me as clearly as she could that "he's the one we've been waiting for." She adored him from the start. She knew he had a good heart. At some point a few months into our relationship, he took a nap on my couch while I ran an errand, and I came home to that doberman sprawled on top of him, asleep in his arms. My heart melted. I've thanked her in spirit endlessly over the past two decades for being such a good judge of character.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Hahaha... I wouldn't consider a partner in life that couldn't handle a lot of dog.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

When my husband-to-be first met Tasha, my second GSD, she was scared to death of him. She was a stray who someone had dumped in the streets, and she'd obviously been abused by a man. I'd only had her a couple of days at this point.

He went and bought a box of Alpo liver-flavoured snaps, and started throwing them down near her. Soon she was eating out of his hand.

Then, he took out his camera tripod, to take pictures of her and the other dogs. It looked like a stick, and she'd obviously been beaten by someone, because she ran and hid again.

I don't know exactly how long it took, but these are the pictures he took a little later that day. The woman is my room-mate, Sharon, and the collie cross is her dog. Tasha is the young shepherd on the end, and Lili is the one that's sitting crooked, because her hind end was giving out on her. 

After we married, we were outdoors people, and we hiked a lot. When we got separated on a walk, Tasha would run back and forth between us, unable to decide which of us she wanted to be with!

When Lili finally had to be PTS, I think he took it harder than I did. 










Roger and Lili:


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

_"You can't trick them, deceive them, or bribe them out of that knowledge, either. " _

you know, now that you mention it, Elke did run up and sit in front of husband and wag her tail when we went to the shelter to meet her. She had been the Terror of the Shelter but she knew the right one when we came along. Yes, somehow they know the character of a person right way.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Miss my sweetie SO much! Posting these pics has made me very sad. Black Jack seems to know, and keeps putting his paws up on my leg, and tapping me and meowing . 

It's not just our dogs that are intuitive! 🥰


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

First of all, that is a really gross and weird take on dog ownership.

Second, what is with the random capitalization of “He” pronouns? Is this dude writing the “Old Testament for Misogynists” or something?

Third, all my GSDs were / are lap dogs, so my womb warming needs are taken care of, thanks.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Whoa, incel alert. 

I had the best bumper sticker when I was young and just starting out with my lifelong passion for thrashing gender stereotypes. It said *"So many males, so few MEN*". It had place of pride on the back of my muscle car and my rottweiler rode shotgun - curled around the stick shift with his head in my lap, warming that womb... 

Sadly that guy could be any one of my clients. I run an IT company and so often I get the "I just want to talk to one of the guys". Fine, talk to one of the guys but understand they are going to tell you exactly what this woman tells them to tell you.  The shepherd is often in my office just silently observing.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Ahahaha! Whoever wrote that must be an insecure boy. There are a few guys in my area who don’t like the idea that me, a girl, has a dog like Nadja. I just laugh at the thought of them even trying to handle my 75 pound fireball. As for the womb warming, I’m all set, she’s curled up against me right now.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Hellish said:


> Whoa, incel alert.
> 
> I had the best bumper sticker when I was young and just starting out with my lifelong passion for thrashing gender stereotypes. It said *"So many males, so few MEN*". It had place of pride on the back of my muscle car and my rottweiler rode shotgun - curled around the stick shift with his head in my lap, warming that womb...
> 
> Sadly that guy could be any one of my clients. I run an IT company and so often I get the "I just want to talk to one of the guys". Fine, talk to one of the guys but understand they are going to tell you exactly what this woman tells them to tell you.  The shepherd is often in my office just silently observing.


You're like an incel's worst nightmare lol! I was pretty much surrounded by techies and the men in that field can be atrocious 😂 

Well my womb and everything in relation to it is more like the Sahara desert now. It's great of people like him to let us know that we should stay away! It would make life so easy


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I saw this odd statement on FB posted by a friend who raises and trains dobermans and mals. Her hubby has his Akita. It was a good laugh. 
My manly man made sure I always took a GSD with me on my walks around town.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

All of this reminds me - there was a guy who was maybe going to be more than a friend - he loved Luc but was terrified of Teagan - like he would flatten against the wall while she stared at him (she was definitely trying to push him around and succeeding). 

Enter Toby. Teagan took one look at him and flopped over for belly rubs. 😂 He passed the dog test…I won’t even get into how much the cats love him. Who needs me when TOBY is here!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

I’m a retired technical expert for a major hardware manufacture. Conferences were always the worst for my female co workers. We called them “sausage” fests. Get this type in Vegas with a few drinks in and worst side of them came out.


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

Sausage fests 🤣


----------



## pebble41 (May 17, 2021)

Dunkirk said:


> We're ok.


Yeah, I did not see the ambiguity in my post until I hit send. You are definitely okay.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Hellish said:


> Sadly that guy could be any one of my clients. I run an IT company and so often I get the "I just want to talk to one of the guys". Fine, talk to one of the guys but understand they are going to tell you exactly what this woman tells them to tell you.  The shepherd is often in my office just silently observing.


I actually had to kick a temp out of the warehouse years ago. He wasn't taking orders from no woman!
Showed up to speak with a client at one time and was told he had requested a supervisor. Told him I was the field supervisor. His response was "No I mean a real supervisor. You know. A guy." Because apparently women are fake supervisors!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

When my dad died it was still the time of people calling about whatever service (back when landlines were a thing!) and asking to speak to the 'man of the house'. 

Someone once asked to speak to my mom's 'husband'. She just said 'I can have this discussion'. 'Oh no, I'd like to speak to your husband'. So she says, fine, I'll give you the number of the cemetery where he's buried and good luck getting his business because you won't be getting mine.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

My mom trained working dogs in the late 60's and 70's. She was 5' flat and weighed 90 pounds, training GSDs and Rottweilers. She set a good example.


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2018)

Hahah does this person realize there are females of these breeds? I have a female shepherd and she is 100% female energy.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Jarn, wonderful response!! 
I did get the odd call for Roger after he died. I told them that would be one heck of a long-distance call... 🤣


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Sunsilver said:


> Jarn, wonderful response!!
> I did get the odd call for Roger after he died. I told them that would be one heck of a long-distance call... 🤣


It pales in comparison to my mom - taking herself and I to get our hair done for my dad's funeral (dunno, maybe that's a thing) - in response to some poor hairdresser, who seeing a mom and daughter getting their hair done together asked brightly 'What's the special occasion?'

'My husband died'

😂


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> Showed up to speak with a client at one time and was told he had requested a supervisor. Told him I was the field supervisor. His response was "No I mean a real supervisor. You know. A guy." Because apparently women are fake supervisors!


Yeah the misogyny is alive and well. My engineers are fine but the clients assume I'm the bookkeeper or receptionist. The vendors ask for my title and I sign everything as 'Token Female.' The owner of my company asked me years ago what he could get me to make my job easier. I told him flat out that I would be needing a penis. So he hired me a **** (dude was kind of abrasive) who I let be the face to the clients and had this guy flex his Y chromosome all over them to great effect.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Hellish, on the episode that celebrated the 200th episode of The Incredible Dr. Pol, Dr. Brenda talked about the resistance she got from farmers when she first began to work as a vet. She joked that she needed a pair of testicles. A friend of hers granted her wish. She took a pair of testicles that had been removed from a cat, and made them into earrings for Dr. Brenda! 🤣 No kidding - she actually showed them on camera!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I think the toxicity level on this thread is sufficient now. Imagine a women made a similar opposite comment; I hope we'd dismiss it as a baseless dumb comment and not move on to "women aren't needed, here's a dozen examples of when women were horrible" etc.


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

WNGD said:


> I think the toxicity level on this thread is sufficient now. Imagine a women made a similar opposite comment; I hope we'd dismiss it as a baseless dumb comment and not move on to "women aren't needed, here's a dozen examples of when women were horrible" etc.


I guess I missed where people were saying “men aren’t needed…” Most seemed to be laughing or rolling their eyes at their personal experiences. 

I saw this as good natured fun based on what is perceived by most to be a post by someone who is pretty clueless about women who prefer certain breeds of dogs. 

But then again, not politically correct and not particularly thin skinned. I do find that women irritate me more than most men (men are more logic based and less driven by feelings). And yes, the guys I know would have had fun with that post too as they also know how to laugh at themselves.

Ya, normally would have just let it go, but I was enjoying the fun during a time of recovery and was disappointed when it was being squelched already particularly under the heading of toxicity. I guess it was close to running its course anyway. 

Thanks all for the laughs and smiles.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm a guy and enjoyed the thread, there was a post saying we are only good for breeding (paraphrase)

But it is gone.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

And now it's back again.....


----------

